# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1 week ongesteld normaal en 1 week bruine afscheiding wanneer stopt dit en wat is er

## anke van dijck

ik Ben 21 jaar en neem de pil yasminelle al bijna twee jaar ik ben er altijd tevreden van geweest maar enkele maanden geleden moest ik antibiotica nemen en ben ik een maand lang met de pil gestopt en er terug mee begonnen toen men menstruatie doorkwam alles bleek heel heel normaal tot twee dagen na dat de menstruatie gedaan was, twee dagen nadien had ik plots bruine afscheiding 
ik vond dit al heel raar.

hierna was alles terug normaal ik neem men pil vaak door ongeveer 3 maand ik was op een zondag gestopt met men pil en ben ze donderdag terug beginnen nemen de dag waarop men regels doorkwamen maar nu ben ik al bijna 2 weken ongesteld normaal duurt dit bij mij 6 tot 7 dagen na de zeven dagen heb ik steeds bruine afscheiding elke dag ik vind dit zeer vervelend en weet niet wat ik moet doen.
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
grts anke

----------

